# T5HO ballast



## waqas_01 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have the same question posted on AP: What are your thoughts on an ATI 2 bulb 54 watt ballast? I'm thinking of ordering one since my ballast gave way. Anything bad that you've heard about them or another ballast you can recommend to buy locally. I'm trying to keep it under 80 bucks so icecap is out of the question.


Thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IceCap is no longer in business. CoralVue has bought them out, per se.

I'm not sure if ATI makes their own ballast or is private labeled but look into the $$$ of Advance (Phillips) and Sylvania as they are commonly used in T5HO units like Tek and AquaActinics.

Harold of Menagerie pointed me to Ultrasave(.ca) but have never tried their ballasts but they use them in their SW systems.

HTH


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a tek 8bulb unit, the original advance ballast gave, the sylvania's run very hot, workhorse 7 is best


----------



## waqas_01 (Aug 24, 2010)

*heat*

i was worried about heat...the stock ballast in the aquatic life fixture runs warm but not hot at all. thanx for pointing that out!

and thanx for the tip wtac!


----------



## waqas_01 (Aug 24, 2010)

i ended up picking up a HEP group (ATI) ballast. Thanx for all the input!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Wilson, does ultrasave sell to the public in Ontario? I need to replace an aquaticlife T5HO ballast.

Thanks.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I have no idea.

http://www.ultrasave.ca/contact.htm


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Wilson. Called them, they don't sell to the public. 

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement ballast for a 2 bulb T5HO lamp?: 24watt, 120 v, 60 hz TYPE 1 outdoor, Class P, Input current .8A, Power factor .55, Sound rating A


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I've gotten them before from Supreme Electric in Markham. They ordered them in for me, took about a week. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi 50seven, do you remember how much it cost? Just want to know what to expect. Thanks - will call/ look them up.


----------

